# Help with rear brakes on 2003 Maxima



## jcnhwildcat (Mar 30, 2005)

Need some advice about changing the brake pads on my 03 Maxima. Real easy to get the caliper off but I cannot get the piston pushed back in, even if I open the drain plug for the fluid. Sorry, it's my first time changing out the pads on my '03, not too familiar with these braking systems. Do I have to somehow disengage the e-brake? The e-brake cable is disconnected, also very easy, but still the piston will not go back in, even under pressure with a c-clamp. Any advice?


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

jcnhwildcat said:


> Need some advice about changing the brake pads on my 03 Maxima. Real easy to get the caliper off but I cannot get the piston pushed back in, even if I open the drain plug for the fluid. Sorry, it's my first time changing out the pads on my '03, not too familiar with these braking systems. Do I have to somehow disengage the e-brake? The e-brake cable is disconnected, also very easy, but still the piston will not go back in, even under pressure with a c-clamp. Any advice?



You need to turn them back in. Get a needle nose pliers put int the groves and turn them back. I least that is what I have to do on my 99 Max


----------



## jcnhwildcat (Mar 30, 2005)

MaxQuest said:


> You need to turn them back in. Get a needle nose pliers put int the groves and turn them back. I least that is what I have to do on my 99 Max


Thank, it worked, but only after I started the car and pushed the brake pedal in slightly. The piston almost came completely out of the caliper housing, but I was almost able to turn it back in by hand after that. Don't know why or how that happened, but Im glad I now know how to do it!


----------

